# Brooks Falls webcam



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Just because it exists, and is really cool


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I’ve been fortunate to go there 3 Times. You can fish just below the falls for very large rainbows.

www.naknekrivercamp.com is probably the most economical way to get there on a fishing trip. If you sign up for an Alaska Airlines credit card you get enough points for the airfare to King Salmon.


----------

